# Triumph and Treachery- WFB Expansion.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Via anon source on Faeit212:



> Triumph and Treachery is an expansion that allows 3 or more players to battle upon the tabletop....... and in the end, there can be only one.
> 
> Its a hardcover expansion book, that comes with a deck of 36 game cards, 5 player turn cards, a pouch of game victory coins, a book with galleries, new artwork, examples of battles, and the rules for playing Triumph and Treachery with 3-5 players.
> 
> The cover of the book is a Dwarf fighting a Chaos Warrior in combat, with a Dark Elf Assassin sneaking in behind.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

HAHA this sounds... annoying.

In our group, I'm always the one that gets "picked on" first - because everyone knows I'll rage out and bitch (thus making them laugh). This might as well be called the "Us vs Jez" Expansion.

I like the sound of it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This requires an expansion to play...?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> This requires an expansion to play...?


I was just thinking that... :scratchhead:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Comes in an 8 x 8 box containing the following

Packaging foam,
Cardoard,
An allies chart (everone can ally with everyone else except Bretonians who can't ally with anyone including other Bretonians, basically you are allowed one model unless there are two Bretonians on it)
an ally randomiser (a d6)
A sheet of rules (containing the following)

If you have over two players then each player who will count as an ally must roll the ally randomiser before the game is set up as per the rule book, 
to obtain maximum reliability from the randomiser use facing North-East(Obviously).

On a D1 You play american style - ie wait until half time before joining the winning team
On a D2-5 You play italian style - ie each round of battle you roll a d6 on an odd number you swap sides
On a D6 You play French style - ie select the General model with the white flag and before the first shot is fired you surrender


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Out of interest, how do people play a three or more player free for all? Any interesting homebrew rules out there?


----------

